# Mbone category retired, missing ports



## johnprince (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi. 
Recent updates, and a quick review indicate the mbone category has been retired.
Further, commits indicate the directories contents have been relocated.

Does anyone know where the ports that were in mbone were moved to?
From what I can tell, they are missing.

Thanks.
--jp


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2011)

Any specific ports you're looking for?

Have a look in /usr/ports/MOVED.


----------



## johnprince (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi, and thanks..
I had already looked in the MOVED file.
The files are not in ther new respective destinations.
I was specifically looking for udpcast..

The following appear to be missing.

mbone/rat|audio/rat|2011-03-06|Changed category
mbone/rat30|audio/rat30|2011-03-06|Changed category
mbone/speak_freely|audio/speak_freely|2011-03-06|Changed category
mbone/vat|audio/vat|2011-03-06|Changed category
mbone/xspeakfree|audio/xspeakfree|2011-03-06|Changed category
mbone/imm|net/imm|2011-03-06|Changed category
mbone/mcl|net/mcl|2011-03-06|Changed category
mbone/rqm|net/rqm|2011-03-06|Changed category
mbone/sdr|net/sdr|2011-03-06|Changed category
mbone/udpcast|net/udpcast|2011-03-06|Changed category
mbone/wb|net/wb|2011-03-06|Changed category
These are the only two ports that appear to be available..

mbone/vic|multimedia/vic|2011-03-06|Changed category 
mbone/rtptools|net/rtptools|2011-03-06|Changed category

--john


----------



## johnprince (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello,
udpcast commit:


```
Revision 1.12
Fri Jul 1 20:01:50 2011 UTC (3 weeks, 4 days ago) by dougb
Branches: MAIN
CVS tags: HEAD
FILE REMOVED
Changes since revision 1.11: +1 -1 lines
```

As advertised, remove former mbone ports

I was under the impression they were being moved, not removed.
Did I miss something?

--jp


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2011)

johnprince said:
			
		

> The following appear to be missing.
> 
> mbone/rat|audio/rat|2011-03-06|Changed category
> mbone/rat30|audio/rat30|2011-03-06|Changed category
> ...


These seem to have been deprecated around 2011-07-01 because they were unmaintained.

You can search for deleted ports on http://www.freshports.org


----------



## johnprince (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi.
Appreciate, and I see that.
Thanks for your comments..
--jp


----------

